# Why does my dog love earthworms?



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Did you know that when disturbed, a live earthworm can excrete a foul, obnoxious smelling slime? I learned this the hard way after Beau rubbed his muzzle all over one. Peeeew, what a stink!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Remi does not eat earthworms, but absolutly loves to crunch june bugs. After they crunch his is not as interested in them. He also likes to crunch snails. He will eat the occasional cricket though. I have to laugh, back in July we went camping, and he got a june bug on his nose... Poor baby, he rubbed his nose on everything to get it off. It was funny to watch, but I am sure he didn't find it funny.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

That is too funny!! Remy with a Y is a contender for our future dog if it's a boy - good taste 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks  my sweet boy gets called Remington, Remi, Rim Rim, and Ramsey... He answers to it all. What a good boy he is.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Awe 
We're still working on 'Sophie!'
Nah jk she's 4 mos now and pretty good  sometimes I call her 'So' kinda like 'Flo' haha


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Too cute


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

sophiebonita said:


> My 4 m/o mpoo is OBSESSED w eating the little dried earthworms we find around the complex. Ew, I know. I try to get them out of her mouth, but sometimes I'm just too late. Does anyone else's dog do this or something similar? Is the occasional earthworm horrible?!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


My Pomeranian will find one and roll around on it as if it were perfume.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Poms are funny like that. Mine love to roll in anything that comes out of the pool. When we clean the filter and takeout the grass and dead bugs they have to roll in it. I wonder why....


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Omg that is priceless. I looove Poms. They are my second favorite dog 
Too bad I'm severely allergic to them


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

We were having a period with a lot of rain, and Cookie was excellent at finding them in the yard, rooting down in the grass and chowing down! She loves worms! She'd go after the dried-up ones on the driveway, but she can't seem to resist the ones in the grass...plump and juicy, I guess! LOL 

She seems fine and so I don't worry much. In fact, now that I think about it, she's way less obsessed with them now. Familiarity, maybe?


----------

